# Brauchen aktuelle Games noch die DVD?



## Larson (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage bezieht sich dabei auf ein Notebook ohne DVD Laufwerk. Brauche ich nach der installation (über externes DVD Laufwerk) das Laufwerk noch, bzw die DVD. Oder reicht die Internetverbindung/Steamaccount oder was weiß ich was es noch gibt?

Cracken ist ja keine Option da ich ja Onlinespielen will. 

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2010)

Kommt immer aufs Spiel an. Die meisten Mittlerweile schon, da sie eine Aktivierung oder eine andauernde Internetverbindung vorraussetzen. 


Steamspiele brauchen keine DVD (wie denn auch, wenn du es über Steam gekauft hättest ). 


Spiele wie afaik Battlefield BC2 stellen einen sogar vor die Wahl, ob mann ne DVD immer drinhaben möchte, oder ob man das Spiel online aktiviert.


----------



## Z3NDO (20. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätz brauchst du kein DVD Laufwerk,dafür musst du deine Spiele dann online kaufen zumeist (etwas) teurer. Steam gibt es als Beispiel wie Fr3@k gesagt hat oder halt Gamesload. Ich würde ein Notebook mit DVD Laufwerk bevorzugen zumal es ja nicht die Welt kostet und du einfach mehr Auswahl hast wo du deine Spiele kaufen kannst.


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Oktober 2010)

jaja wird sowiso weggemacht .........
Du kannst Cracken und Online spielen


----------



## Larson (20. Oktober 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> jaja wird sowiso weggemacht .........
> Du kannst Cracken und Online spielen



Was meinst du jetzt damit?!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2010)

Das sein Beitrag gelöscht wird aufgrund der darin illegalen (?) Information

Obs illegal ist kann ich nicht sagen (ist ja nur für den eigenen gebrauch) aber dann lass ich lieber die cd drinn


----------

